# Bella Barista Bean Fest



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

See BB have got loads of new green beans in - at around £8-10 a kilo - spoilt for choice.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I spotted that also and have gone for the 12kg pack. That should keep me busy for months


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> I spotted that also and have gone for the 12kg pack. That should keep me busy for months


You going to start competing with Pumphreys?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was looking back a bit. In October 2012, I bought the then offering of 18 kilos for £124.71 including p & p. this offering is 24 kilos for £132.43, or £5.51 per kilo. Now, all you lot who do not home roast, gawp at those prices for a moment please!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It also highlights how the price of green coffee is continuing to fall and is now at half the peak price seen in April 2011.

By this I mean trade market prices


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Another big thumbs up for BB. Ended up ordering 10 kilos. Claudette BB suggested the 12 kilo offer would be cheaper but I wanted to make my own choices. Shared with Claudette that the choice and prices are fantastic. She said there's not much profit - why am I not surprised. She added that BB do this deal as a bit of a loss leader.


----------

